
Revolution of Our Times: HK Protest Role-Playing Game Suspended from Google Play - wei_jok
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/10/revolution-times-hong-kong-protester-role-playing-game-suspended-google-play-store/
======
yomly
And next up is Google...

